
How an increasing R-value for Covid-19 is actually a good thing - behnamoh
https://unherd.com/2020/05/what-the-headline-covid-figures-dont-tell-you/
======
seesawtron
Simpson's paradox is pretty unintutive which is why our "Fast" brain [0] jumps
to conclusions. Its only when you do the math by including group probabilities
when averaging using "Slow" brain [0] that you get to see the flaw.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thinking,_Fast_and_Slow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thinking,_Fast_and_Slow)

